
Show HN: hncynic – Generate Hacker News Comments from Titles - leod
https://hncynic.leod.org/
======
zip6
"Asteroid will collide with Earth in 2021"

hncynic 1 minute ago

The author mentions that the asteroid has about 30 times the mass of Earth; I
don't know if that is true or not; but I see no reason why this could be a
problem. The fact that they can't find out exactly what the asteroid will
orbit doesn't make it a problem. It's just not a big enough deal.

hncynic 1 minute ago

The first thing that came to my mind was the possibility for an asteroid on
the moon or the asteroid heading to earth in 2020...

I'm not sure if I like this article, but it reminds me when my dad taught us
how to run a solar system and think about why it is so dangerous to run our
solar system.

hncynic 1 minute ago

I know I am a dumbassy kid but I am so glad to see such a small asteroid like
ourselves is happening. I will do my best to support it

------
dual_basis
Show HN: hncynic - Generate Hacker News Comments from Titles

hncynic 1 minute ago

Very cool project but how is this different than HN comments?

hncynic 1 minute ago

This is a fantastic idea, great execution. How do you handle upvoting multiple
articles for a given site?

hncynic 1 minute ago

Looks like an interesting site, but I don't see the usability. Are there other
things in between?

------
zip6
Excellent! Using the title "Show HN: about:blank"...

hncynic 1 minute ago

I really like what you do! It works great for me on Chrome though, so please
make it work.

hncynic 1 minute ago

I really like the idea of a simple "blank page" that could be easily scaled up
and then added to an existing page as a new tab rather than clicking on links
at some point.

That way you don't have to have to manually edit pages to get the information
you want to see, just click through to it.

You could also get something like this with the extension "Remove Blank page",
which was my only use of it and made by others.

hncynic 1 minute ago

This is really cool. I think this would allow the user to change color of the
site (I think there should be a visual indicator of how much time was spent
doing this). This is an especially usable tool, I think

------
HNLurker2
Elon Musk died hncynic 1 minute ago

This is a wonderful story. One thing I'd love to know is whether he had
actually lived a life or not.

My only complaint about Tesla is the lack of an EV car. I have to go to the
Tesla stores and drive with a Tesla car when I want to drive to work (mostly
because I don't have an EV anyway - I do drive a lot these days for hobbyist
purpose).

hncynic 1 minute ago

RIP Elon.

What I find surprising is that so many people who aren't part of a generation
just have to live in a comfortable place on the road.

hncynic 1 minute ago

One of the most influential things about the Model S, the Model X, was my
understanding that the Model X was made in the US by the German automotive
industry in the 1950's:

Although the Tesla Roadster was built in the 1970s by American manufacturing
and manufacturing companies, it did not have an electric motor. At the time,
it was a mechanical motor. And the Tesla Roadster was a motor on top of a gas
gas cylinder. When the Model S was built, the electric motors had no
electricity to charge them. The Model S had no electrical chargers; the
Roadster had no electric motor to charge the electric motor. It was a gas car.
[http://www.wired.com/2010/01/tesla-dealer-model-2-the-
tesla-...](http://www.wired.com/2010/01/tesla-dealer-model-2-the-tesla-
roadster/) _

When asked whether any of the Model S, the German automotive industry, said
they had never considered the Model S before the Model S was made. It was
called Roadster and it turned out the Model S was a Model S. The Model S was
sold by the German aerospace industry in 1946.
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=roadster+and%20car+mar...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=roadster+and%20car+market+was%27s+start&tbs=@@)

------
gitgud
This is actually amazing, I put in the title _Show HN: Simple but Powerful IDE
for Databases_

And received:

 _hncynic 1 minute ago_

 _I like that it 's just Javascript, not Node.

I see that it runs in some sort of Node.js/java application with a JIRA
plugin.

Maybe you have tried a "nodejs" based alternative to SQLite and it's a little
too early for something you don't like, like PostgreSQL etc.

hncynic 1 minute ago

This is really cool. I'm going to try this out some day and see if it's useful
for other databases... especially with the JS support.

If the idea is to do DB migrations/transforms and make that simpler for non-
tech users, then I like the idea of using SQL to get it working._

 _hncynic 1 minute ago_

 _I 'm glad the "learn new tools" section has a "Rewrite all the files on one
file" option. I'm currently using a Dropbox instance to do this on my Mac._

The context and coherence is a little confused but the grammar and tone is
spot on!

------
krapp
"beware the jubjub bird and shun the frumious bandersnatch:"

hncynic 1 minute ago

>I've always felt about the "Jubjubjub Bandersnatch is the jub" attitude, that
there seems to be a few examples of this in the

> article. For example, my first album was 'Jubjabjubs on YouTube', but my
> next album was 'Jubjumbs on YouTube'. My first album

>is 'Bing Jubjubjub' and it's all very well worth the hassle.

>This article is a nice reminder that people are willing to use your tool and
give you feedback on your work.

 _hee._

------
aiyodev
Dewey Defeats Truman

hncynic 1 minute ago

It's a shame that the results don't reflect the outcome of their entire
campaign. This guy should be able to predict the outcome. It's the "only
winning a race is worth it" argument that people have been saying about the
Truman show since forever.

hncynic 1 minute ago

I think this title needs the following: "Dewey wins against" (because he's a
non-American who lives in the US) In my mind, Dewey won because he has no
reason to believe anything in it.

------
bamurphymac1
Apple's New Smart Socks hide disturbing supply chain secrets

hncynic 1 minute ago

A couple of years ago, this was the new iPod touch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/amazon-ipod-touch-
macbook-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/amazon-ipod-touch-macbook-
touch-itunes/#348349346)

I remember the first iPhone was "the next one". The first iPod was about the
new Macbooks and they had the same screen.

I wonder if it's still true - when the iPhone comes out, and when Apple is
trying new things with iPod touches, I assume it will be a combination of new
hardware and new hardware - something that Apple can't do.

hncynic 1 minute ago

Not going to stop the sock from being stolen.

hncynic 1 minute ago

I think the whole 'smart' sock is a joke. It isn't just a Sock that doesn't
work on a device. The whole point of this sock is that the sock is a complete
mess. Not even the sock itself has a sock as it does on a page. The sock's not
meant to be something you want to own unless you can make the sock open.

------
knolax
I got it to generate a link. with the title "geiabl"

hncynic 1 minute ago

This is from 2012, not 2012! It was also recently discussed on HN and the
title was changed from "Geiabl is an online video game where you can create a
video or write a game"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11140213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11140213)

~~~
knolax
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuv

hncynic 1 minute ago

I'm glad to see this.

The fact that you might have an unnecessary QR code when your web server logs
into HTTP might be of interest. I also wonder if it's actually possible to
just use a JS library that would automatically track when people click on a
link on your site, rather than having to use Google Analytics ([http://ajax-
googleapis.com/ajax/ajax/lib/ajaxlib/java/](http://ajax-
googleapis.com/ajax/ajax/lib/ajaxlib/java/) ).

But then, why would you want your server logs in any way to make sure the
website isn't using your site?

I mean, why on earth would you need a JS library to get your logs back into
HTTPS, or even the source code for your site as the web server logs in? Maybe-
you're/re/re/re/re/re/re/re/ ?

hncynic 1 minute ago

How can you use this?

hncynic 1 minute ago

You may enjoy this post by Cal Newport.

[http://calnewport.com](http://calnewport.com)

Another example, the links themselves don't seem to be generated but I did see
one instance of a comment linking to [http://www.$TITLE](http://www.$TITLE)
they could be.

------
kevintb
Hilarious! I tried words like “deep learning”, “diversity” and “feminism” and
was deeply amused by the generated comments.

------
jraph
"PureOS on the Samsung Galaxy Notes 7" (Yeah, with an "s" too many in "Notes")

hncynic 1 minute ago

How about an OS like this?

I don't know if there is a market for this kind of thing for the iPhone,
either..

hncynic 1 minute ago

Why do they need to do this? They don't seem to have the time to make this
happen, but they seem to have a strong sense of humiliation.

I think this kind of thing could go on for a long time, as it's already done.

hncynic 1 minute ago

It's just a matter of time before someone can go to Samsung on the Galaxy
Notes. They are amazing devices with a great interfaces and usability. Samsung
is still a huge company and it is great that they can get a foothold in the
market that people don't understand. They deserve to be seen as the premier
product manufacturer, though with no hope of actually doing much with it
anyway.

They're also not going to change their brand or look like the best product
manufacturer to date.

------
GorgeRonde
This is awesome!

I think it would be nice a bit more 'generator' (perhaps based on comment
scores/comments, etc) and a more open source "cloud" to handle the up/down
voting (possibly via the "cloud" filters in your app).

------
turrini
"I think that ZFS is a solid alternative for the Raspberry Pi with a proper
linux installation.

However, ZFS on Ubuntu on Ubuntu, for example-- does not seem to allow zfs
itself - it is the only way to zfs to be installed and run Linux. It would
also be good if it had support for the ZFS kernel.

On Ubuntu you can't use the ZFS kernel_ - but on Ubuntu, there is zfs enabled:

[http://www.ubuntu.com/community/zfs/](http://www.ubuntu.com/community/zfs/) "

------
ksaj
> The article is very light on any kind of evidence that boys are better of
> having a baby before their own children.

A lot of wow in a single HN comment. Very entertaining.

------
nkrisc
Facebook admits it accidentally destroyed all life on Earth

hncynic 1 minute ago

This article is a little sensationalised and misleading. It's not like it was
just a facebook ad ad with no substance. There are several legitimate points
made on this page, but none of them really sound like any serious information
to me.

------
firethief
It's so cool. A simple simple tool that adds more content in the form of
comments and comments is probably good for HN, but it takes way too much time
- you have to add the ability to submit comments as the comments are on the
top of the page.

------
type0
hncynic > The fact that the topic is not entirely related: why are you so
annoyed by that idea?

This is a reasonable question, since there's nothing to discuss here. This
would be a better discussion for a discussion in which a lot of the people
have a specific point.

This is a good question. I would assume that the more interesting discussion
and discussion it is about the larger discussion it is about the wider
discussion. The question might be the right way to ask a question of a topic.
It may be some other way to ask a question, but I'd be happy to answer it as
much as possible by asking the question as it is.

------
aetherspawn
> New Jersey guy locked up for stealing cars

“I always feel the same way about people breaking into the cars and driving
through my garage with them.”

------
olingern
Neat project. A couple of articles yield funny, yet true results.

A few queries:

\- “PHP use rising”

\- “Women in mathematics”

But I was able to break it with something nonsensically narcissistic:

\- “Programmers are an elite race”

Great work!

------
itake
> Would be nice if more examples are found. If the user has seen other
> articles before, they should check out the comments.

------
lohfu
"Feminists killed by a nazi"

hncynic 1 minute ago

A couple of questions I have come to myself on a similar topic:

1\. On what grounds are we a Nazi? What are the political implications of the
use of "feminism"?

2\. What's the reason the German government killed one of its female and Nazi
leaders. If a german leader was killed because of sexism by other groups, how
are they protected if there is a Nazi?

3\. What is their motivation in this? Do they have a goal to end war and that
they do not have a "war of Nazes"? And why are politicians so against the idea
that "theirs" are not a communist?

------
mythrwy
Hilarious and very well done!

------
linyu0219
amazing The essence of human being is a repeater

------
Semiapies
Needs more citations of xkcd #927 in response to the words "new" or "create".
Also, more loopy weekend comments about how mainstream physics can't handle
the truth.

------
dosy
> silicon valley destroyed by tsunami

hncynic 1 minute ago

I wonder what would happen if the bubbling bursts were more than the average
earthquake.

hncynic 1 minute ago

It was just as good as the tsunami! I wonder if that is why we're taking the
time to write more about what we had to be able to do to get around it.

hncynic 1 minute ago

I thought it was going to have to be a "tsunamis". It seems so stupid and I
think people are too stupid to do it to the point that this kind of thing
won't happen...

> Donald Trump elected to fifth term

hncynic 1 minute ago

This is a serious move by the Republican Party. Not that I hate him for not
wanting to support them, but I do support him for his personal right of a free
country. That being said, he is going to continue to play that game and to do
with the election is going to be a huge uphill battle for many people.

If anyone in Congress gets to decide if he is going to continue to run for
President in the next ten years, that's not so easy or incomprehensible. If he
does, he may be forced to resign from the Senate, that could be a big deal.
This may mean the administration will be going through a few layoffs before he
is able to see all the people he's voting for and have all the voting skills
on his side. Or it might mean the legislature can't do it.

This is how it will be going to be for the next three years and it really will
only be for the next six years. The Republicans will be the ones to pass this
legislation and it won't be the same if that happens again. The Democrats
won't want to be able to change this for so long without it.

Anyway, I'm pretty surprised that he wasn't able to do this.

hncynic 1 minute ago

What has changed in his office in the past two years?

[http://m.politico.com/news/2014/12/new-yorks-election-id-
hil...](http://m.politico.com/news/2014/12/new-yorks-election-id-hillary-
clinton-elect-elites-presidence-id/)

hncynic 1 minute ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148828)

~~~
HNLurker2
This is overwhelmingly scary (not the subject but the app). It reminds me of
how easily I am entertained by HN comments and how I easily just waste hours
reading.

------
dosy
I like it! A couple things I would think about is the ability to show a
comments, so people who don't like a lot can have good discussion.

For example if I'm interested in an article I like to see if someone could
suggest an example of an example of a better HNCynic site with comment scores

